# Suche Rolle der Auferstehung



## delitescence (20. Oktober 2012)

Hallo allerseits,

Ich möchte zu MOP wieder mit wow starten und suche dazu eine RDA (Allianz).
Möchte nur entspannt leveln ohne Druck und auf Level 90 hinarbeiten.

Freue mich auf Anfragen!

Lg, John


----------



## jedom (20. Oktober 2012)

Würde dich gern auferstehen lassen


----------

